

Girl Talk: Create More Value Than You Capture - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/11/create-more-value-than-you-capture.html

======
IsaacL
He's not the first musician to do this. Although there's some appeal to the
"free-beer-sell-peanuts" business model, I can't help but feel that if it
caught on, the logical end-state would be all musicians giving away their
music for free, and they'd have the same problem attracting attention as when
they could sell records for a profit.

------
retroafroman
I'm betting, without even hearing the album, but based on his prior work, that
the album is chock full of samples he couldn't get cleared but wanted to
include, so he decided to just release it anyway. And, as mentioned above,
he's not the first person to be in that situation.

